# Is an INTJ LSI normal?



## Akumasdeception (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it normal for an INTJ in mbti to be an LSI in socionics? I've read that there is no correlation between socionics and mbti, but it seems odd to switch from S to N, along with the information elements. Thanks!


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Nah its not normal, Intj should be ILI.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Akumasdeception said:


> Is it normal for an INTJ in mbti to be an LSI in socionics? I've read that there is no correlation between socionics and mbti, but it seems odd to switch from S to N, along with the information elements. Thanks!


It's fine, and it's quite normal for people to type as INTJ and LSI. However, most don't continue to type as INTJ afterwards - they either abandon MBTI entirely or retype as ISTP because of the popular opinion that MBTI and Socionics should equate.

Personally, I fit far better into MBTI's N than S. I even get 70%-90% N preference on most MBTI tests. E.G. I'm not hands-on at all. Whereas in Socionics, I'm quite clearly a Se ego.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It is a normal mistake.
Could mean a number of things.
Better just study Jung and hopefully find a resolution yourself.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

By valued functions:
INTJ (Ni,Te,Fi,Se) = ILI
ISTP (Ti,Se,Ni,Fe) = LSI

If you're sure that you value "introverted logic" - and its definition is very similar in Socionics and in MBTI - then the corresponding types are LSI & ISTP and not INTJ.

----------------

I think a good number of people who get into Socionics after MBTI discover that they aren't the type they previously thought they were in MBTI, because MBTI has such loose and vague typing procedure that it's easy to misidentify.


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

Are you perhaps not an EII-INFj in socionics?


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Akumasdeception said:


> Is it normal for an INTJ in mbti to be an LSI in socionics? I've read that there is no correlation between socionics and mbti, but it seems odd to switch from S to N, along with the information elements. Thanks!


LSI are often mistaken for INTJ because in MBTI they take Te (INTJ's auxiliary function) as supergrounded in reality. In socionics the "super grounded in reality" function is actually Se (LSI/ISTP auxiliary function), hence the confusion. 

Another confusion is both of these type's main function Ni and Ti: In MBTI they take Ti as philosophical/abstract thought but in socionics that's actually Ni. Still in socionics Ti is a function that categorize things in a structured yet subjective manner, but it has nothing to do with abstraction. In mbti, Ni is described as sort of a synthesis, "minimalist" function that goes to the root of a problem and try to solve it.

I wouldn't be surprised if most people who type as INTJ in mbti were actually LSI. MBTI is such a clusterfuck of confusion anyway...


----------



## Akumasdeception (Jun 22, 2013)

Felipe said:


> LSI are often mistaken for INTJ because in MBTI they take Te (INTJ's auxiliary function) as supergrounded in reality. In socionics the "super grounded in reality" function is actually Se (LSI/ISTP auxiliary function), hence the confusion.
> 
> Another confusion is both of these type's main function Ni and Ti: In MBTI they take Ti as philosophical/abstract thought but in socionics that's actually Ni. Still in socionics Ti is a function that categorize things in a structured yet subjective manner, but it has nothing to do with abstraction. In mbti, Ni is described as sort of a synthesis, "minimalist" function that goes to the root of a problem and try to solve it.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if most people who type as INTJ in mbti were actually LSI. MBTI is such a clusterfuck of confusion anyway...


That's what I though as well, because the description of Ti-Se pairing sounds more like Ni-Te. Also I saw a correlation table between between mbti and sociotypes, and most INTJ's in mbti identified as LIE, LSI, or LSE in socionics.


----------

